# Warum ihr euch JETZT ein VR-Headset holen solltet!



## Zubunapy (3. Dezember 2018)

Moien

Seit nunmehr 2 Jahren bin ich erfreuter Nutzer einer VR  Brille. Genauer gesagt habe ich mir die Oculus Touch geholt, als diese  erschien. 2 Wochen später war das Bundle stark reduziert und ich habe  mir dahin gebissen, so ich sonst nur Klopapier ranlasse, aber egal. Hier  folgen nun meine Erfahrungen, meine Prognosen für die Zukunft und der  Grund, warum man jetzt eine VR-Brille holen sollte. Und welche^^

Zunächst einmal für alle, die von VR noch nicht allzu viel mitbekommen haben, eine kleine Erläuterung, was VR eigentlich ist:
VR  steht für "virtuell reality". Jeder Gamer versinkt regelmäßig in  dieser. Jedes Spiel wird virtuell berechnet und könnte somit als  virtuelle Realität betrachtet werden. Nun gibt es aber hässliche Geräte,  die man sich auf die Nase bzw vor die Augen setzt, um dann wie ein Depp  auszusehen, während man hektisch mit den Händen fuchtelt. Was der  Zuschauer nämlich nicht recht weiß: Man sieht die eigene Umgebung nicht  mehr sondern das, was normalerweise auf dem Monitor dargestellt wird.  Man kann sich frei umsehen, wodurch das Gefühl, Teil der Spielwelt zu  sein, deutlich gesteigert wird. Mit den Händen kann man frei hantieren,  man kann Gegenstände greifen, die gar nicht da sind. Man kann Gegner mit  einem nicht vorhandenen Schwert attackieren oder Pfeile aus einem Bogen  verschießen, den man gar nicht in der Hand hält. So wirkt es zumindest  von außen. Von innen sieht es so aus, als hielte man wirklich den Bogen  oder das Schwert oder einen anderen Gegenstand in der Hand. Etwas blöd  ist nur, dass man wirklich nur die Hände sieht. Der Körper wird nicht  dargestellt. Der Grund dafür ist einfach: Die Darstellung eines Körpers,  der bei allen anders aussieht, bringt sogenannte Motionsickness (also  Übelkeit) mit sich. Um das zu umgehen, entschloss man sich, nur die  Hände darzustellen. Dem Mittendringefühl tut das keinen Abbruch, im  Gegenteil.

Zur Technik: Die Rift setzt dabei auf zwei (für 60€  gibt es weitere, drei wären Optimal) Sensoren, die vor dem Spieler  aufgestellt werden und per USB 3.0 mit dem PC verbunden werden. Diese  erfassen die Bewegung der Brille und der Controller. Das funktioniert  superb und latenzfrei. Auch hektische Bewegungen werden sauber erfasst.  Das Bild bleibt dabei stets stabil. Mit einem dritten Sensor ist es auch  möglich, sich komplett umzudrehen. Ohne diesen ist das leider nicht  wirklich möglich, da die Bewegungen so nicht erfasst werden können. Es  kommt zu hängenden oder wegfliegenden Händen. Sehr irritierend. Ich  empfehle also grundsätzlich einen dritten Sensor, wenn man sich für die  Rift entscheidet, was ich heute aber nicht mehr tun würde. Aber dazu  später mehr
Die Vive setzt auf zwei Sensoren mit Lighthouse-Technik.  Diese werden sich gegenüber liegend an der Decke angebracht und bietet  direkt raumfüllendes VR. Ein dritter Sensor ist nicht nötig und auch nicht   möglich. 

Um möglichst genussvoll spielen zu können benötigt man  stabile 90 FPS. Es geht zwar auch mit weniger, wirkt dann aber alles  etwas träge, schwammig und übelkeitsfördernd. Viele denken dabei sofort  an enorme Hardwareanforderungen. Da kann ich Entwarnung geben. Meine  Rift lief zuerst mit einer GTX970 und konnte die 90Hz dabei halten. Für  Rift und Vive reichen heute Grafikkarten vom Schlage einer GTX 1060  respektive RX 580 (480), um die meisten Spiele sauber und ruckelfrei  genießen zu können. Im Zweifelsfall geht man mit den Grafikeinstellungen  eine Stufe runter, was in VR kaum ins Gewicht fällt. Sowohl auf der  Rift als auch auf der Vive kann man auf SSAA verzichten. Der SDE  (erkläre ich noch) wirkt der Kantenglättung entgegen und lässt diese  wirkungslos werden. Es macht also rechnerisch kaum einen Unterschied, ob  ich eine 2080ti oder eine 1060 habe. Die Immersion bleibt die gleiche.  Eine 2080ti würde nur kühler bleiben, weil sie weniger zu tun bekommt.
Auch  prozessorseitig reicht ein mittelprächtiger 4-Kerner locker aus, die  Anforderungen sind nicht so hoch. Mit 16GB RAM ist man stets auf der  sicheren Seite.
Kurz: Ein Mittelklasse-PC im Wert von 1000€ wäre  schon fast überdimensioniert. Der berühmte High End PC ist heute nicht  mehr von Nöten. Klar gibt es technisch sehr aufwändige Titel, aber die  bilden die Seltenheit in VR. Die meisten setzen auf zurückhaltende  Grafik und breites Publikum. Aber auch Grafik-Granaten wie Hellblade,  The Climb oder Robinson sind dank der geringen Auflösung und des kleinen  FOV recht genügsam und laufen auch mit schwächerer Hardware. The Climb  konnte ich mit meiner GTX 970 gut spielen. Meine 1070 hingegen wurde  dabei nicht einmal warm.

Die Controller sind das eigentliche  Highlight der Rift! Die Touchcontroller sind bis heute die besten auf  dem Markt erhältlichen Controller für VR. Man kann die Hand öffnen und  schließen, zugreifen, den Daumen seperat anheben oder senken UND man  kann sich bewegen wie mit einem XBOX-Controller (die gleichen Tasten  sind vorhanden). Das Tracking der Controller ist immer super.
Bei der  Vive liegen Controller bei, die an den Griff eines Schwertes erinnern.  Sie liegen gut in der Hand, lassen aber die Funktionen des  Touchcontrollers vermissen. Man kann nur zugreifen, schießen und sich  bewegen. Außerdem sind die Touchpads, die den Thumbstick ersetzen  sollen, etwas gewöhnungsbedürftig. Es steuert sich alles ein bisschen  wie mit dem Valve-Controller damals. Die Erfassung ist wieder präzise,  das Handling gut, aber so richtig genial wird es eben nur mit touch.  Schade

Beide Headsets bieten Kopfhörer, die ihre Aufgabe gut  erfüllen. Wenn man ein Kabelloses Headset oder eines mit sehr langem  Kabel hat, kann man bei der Rift dieses benutzen. Bei der Vive lässt  sich (ich hoffe, ich irre mich da nicht^^) ein Kopfhörer direkt an der  Brille anschließen und so das Klangerlebnis deutlich steigern. Ich habe  Funkkopfhörer von Sennheiser. Mir ist sowas wurscht^^ Wie gesagt ist der  Klang bei beiden gut. Die Verbindung zum PC wird per HDMI hergestellt,  was bekanntlich Tonsignale weiterleiten kann.

Man sieht, beide Brillen haben ihre Vor- und Nachteile. Ich persönlich finde die Rift besser als die Vive. 

Dennoch würde ich jedem empfehlen, jetzt eine Vive zu kaufen. Warum?

Die  Vive ist die einzige Brille am Markt, die zu beinahe allen anderen  Produkten (außer die Oculus-Produkte) kompatibel ist! Wer eine Vive hat,  kann die kommenden Knuckle2-Controller von Valve nutzen. Die zweite  Generation wird deutlich mehr Möglichkeiten bieten als die erste und die  touch-Controller! Weiterhin kann man andere Brillen anschließen, ohne  extra Sensoren oder Controller kaufen zu müssen! In Vorproduktion  befindet sich aktuell die Pimax 5k+ und die Pimax 8k. Beide Brillen  bieten WQHD pro Auge (die 8k skaliert es jedoch auf 2xUHD hoch) und mit  200° das größte aktuell erhältliche FOV. Vive und Rift kommen auf 110°.  Dadurch ist die Immersion deutlich höher als bei der Konkurrenz. Zwar  setzt Pimax auf LCD-Displays, die schwache Schwarzwerte haben, aber das  Gesamtpaket stimmt einfach! Besonders das geniale Mikrofon ist eine  löbliche Erwähnung wert. Zumal sowohl HTC als auch Oculus da unrühmlich  in Erinnerung geblieben sein dürften.
Außerdem arbeitet Valve  anscheinend aktuell ebenfalls an einer VR-Brille. Diese soll ein  ähnliches Bild wie die Pimax haben, nur OLED, keinen SDE und 150° FOV.  Die Brille soll mit den Knuckle2, neuen Sensoren und, haltet euch fest:

 HALF LIFE VR 

rauskommen!!!  Aktuellen leaks zufolge wird HLVR exklusiv für VR erscheinen und die  Vorgeschichte zu HL2 erzählen. Außerdem spricht man von einem der  größten VR-Titel bisher! 

Wer also eine Vive hat, kann andere  Brillen problemlos anschließen. Zwar gibt es neue Controller und  Sensoren, nur braucht man diese nicht zwingend. Es geht auch immer mit  den alten! Und genauso funktionieren neue Controller und Sensoren super  mit der alten Brille. ABER: Kauft euch KEINE Vive-Pro. Klar, die Brille  ist super! Aber für das, was sie kann (altes FOV, alter SDE und höhere  Auflösung) ist sie deutlich zu teuer! Dann lieber auf Pimax warten oder  auf "die Salbe", wie sie scherzhaft genannt wird, und über VR 2.0  freuen!

Wer auf die Sensoren usw verzichten will oder eine Brille  sucht, die man auch mal zu nem Kumpel mitnehmen kann, der hat nun zwei  Optionen:

Option 1: Hol dir eine Oculus Go (200€). Diese bietet  eingeschränktes VR. Man kann sich nur umsehen, der Controller bleibt  statisch, egal wo man ihn hält. Für kleine Spielchen oder Filme auf  großer Leinwand ist die Go super. Das Display bietet QHD LCD mit allen  Vor- und Nachteilen.
Option 2: Warte auf die Oculus Quest (400€), die  nächstes Jahre erscheinen wird. Diese bekommt starke Prozessoren und 6  Freiheitsgrade für Headset und Controller. Man kann sich also frei in VR  bewegen und alles so erleben, wie mit einer normalen Rift. Aber: Man  braucht keine Sensoren. Diese befinden sich in der Brille. Und man  braucht keinen PC, die Technik ist in der Brille. Geile Sache!!
Option  3: Hol dir eine Windows Mixed Reality Brille. Diese funktionieren genau  wie Rift und Vive, nur haben sie - wie die Quest - die Sensoren im  Headset. Diese erfassen deine Bewegung im Raum und die Controller, die  recht billig wirken, aber gute Arbeit leisten. Vorteil: Man bekommt für  wenig Geld (400-500€) ein LCD-Display mit QHD-Auflösung und muss dieses  Headset nicht großartig installieren. Nur die Controller müssen per  Bluetooth an den PC gekoppelt werden. Je nach verwendetem Sensor kann  das eine komplizierte Sache werden. Aber Hilfe gibt es im Netz zu  genüge.
Gibt es auch eine WMR-Brille mit OLED und eingebautem  Bluetooth-Sensor? Ja und nein. Es gibt zwar die Samsung Odyssey+, aber  leider ist sie nicht in Deutschland erhältlich. Man muss sie übers  Internet importieren, was nicht sonderlich einfach ist.  YouTube <- Sebastian erklärt euch  in diesem Video, wie man sich die Brille bestellt und wo. Klar, der  Black FridayDeal ist vorbei, aber auch für knapp 650€ ist die Brille  durchaus in Ordnung. Bisher die beste Brille, wie ich finde.

Die Odyssey+
Die  letzte Brille, über die ich zu sprechen wage, hat es durchaus in sich.  Sie bietet wie gesagt einen Bluetooth-Sensor in der Brille, wodurch die  Controller sofort erfasst werden. Anschließen und loslegen lautet die  Devise. Sehr sehr praktisch! Außerdem hat sie das wohl beste Mikrofon  aller Brillen aktuell. Bei Samsung aber auch zu erwarten... Wie die  meisten WMR-Brillen bietet auch die Odyssey+ QHD, diesmal aber mit OLED,  wodurch schwarz wirklich schwarz ist. 
Der größte Pluspunkt ist aber  eine spezielle Beschichtung des Displays, welches den SDE  (Screen-Door-Effect) verhindert! Was ist nun SDE? SDE ist englisch und  wird mit "Fliegengittereffekt" übersetzt. Wenn man durch eine VR-Brille  schaut, ist es fast immer so, als würde man durch ein Fliegengitter aus  dem Fenster schauen. Man sieht schwarze Striche zwischen jedem einzelnen  Pixel. Das sind die Teile des Bildes, wo kein Licht ankommt, der  Zwischenraum zwischen einzelnen Bildpunkten sozusagen. Und da das  Display so dicht vor den Augen ist, ist das eben sichtbar. Bei der  Odyssey+ (das Plus ist übrigens wichtig, die ohne + hat nämlich SDE)  hingegen sieht man davon nichts! Selbst die Pimax 8k hat noch SDE! Und  die bietet nativ UHD pro Auge!! Also pro Auge doppelt so viele Pixel wie  die Odyssey+ insgesamt! 
Diese Pixeldichte und das enorme FOV sind  auch die größten Probleme der Pimax oder andersrum eine Stärke von der  Oyssey+: Die Hardwareanforderungen sind für die Pimax ENORM! Selbst mit  einer 2080ti sind maximale Details auf einer Pimax 5k+ selten möglich.  Meistens muss man auf Medium gehen und darf sich dann über 50-70 FPS  freuen. Die Samsung hingegen liefert schon mit einer 1070 durchgehend 90  FPS. Wer was besseres hat, darf also gerne SSAA hinzuschalten. Dank der  Anti-SDE-Beschichtung wirkt sich SSAA nämlich sehr positiv auf das Bild  aus.
Fast vergessen: Die Controller der Odyssey+ gehören zu den  besten aller WMR-Brillen. Super tracking auch außerhalb des Sichtfeldes,  gute Haptik, tolle Steuerung.

Fazit: Half Life VR ist unterwegs!  Wir alle warten auf ein neues Half Life und es kommt für VR! Aber nicht  nur HLVR istein guter Grund, es gibt da draußen massenhaft guter  Spiele. Und die Technik wird so rasant weiterentwickelt, dass die  Immersion heute schon genial ist. Wie mag sie in 3 Jahren aussehen? Wer  jetzt eine Vive kauft, wird in Zukunft mit genialer Hardware versorgt  werden, die das Spielgefühl in neue Sphären treiben wird!! Neue  Controller, neue Sensoren für noch mehr virtuellen Raum, neue Brillen,  viele neue Spiele. HLVR ist sicher ein guter Grund, aber bei Leibe nicht  der einzige! Flugsimulatoren, Rennspiele, Sportspiele, Strategiespiele,  RPGs, MMORPGs, Online-Shooter, Storyshooter, Wave-Spiele und vieles  mehr warten auf euch! 
Wer einen kleinen Einblick erhaschen will:  VoodooDE hat einmal die seiner Meinung nach besten VR-SPiele  zusammengetragen. Schaut doch einfach mal rein:  YouTube Ihr werdet sehen,  es lohnt sich^^


----------



## pphs (3. Dezember 2018)

wer soll sich denn das alles durchlesen? nichts als werbung...


----------



## hks1981 (3. Dezember 2018)

Jetzt gibt es schon Werbung Threads


----------



## -Shorty- (3. Dezember 2018)

Ich dacht VR is schon wieder tot.


----------



## Hoegaardener (4. Dezember 2018)

Hm, ich habe mir eine Vive Pro geholt, 2nd hand und natürlich immer noch viel zu teuer. Und finde sie wahnsinnig gut. Warum? Als Brillenträger hat Vive Version 1 nie richtig bei mir gepasst. Die Vive Pro ist innen viel Größer und jetzt passt alles. Es war einfach ein muss (oder spezielle Glaeser anfertigen lassen, aber das waere noch teurer und hat 0 Verkaufswert). Ich bereue nichts, erst jetzt macht mir VR Spass.


----------



## Zubunapy (4. Dezember 2018)

hks1981 schrieb:


> Jetzt gibt es schon Werbung Threads


  Öhm, nein. Nur einen Erfahrungsbericht. Ich wüsste nicht, wo ich groß  Werbung gemacht hätte, außer vielleicht für zwei Youtubekanäle. Dass es  ein Bisschen viel Text ist, liegt daran, dass ich mich nicht kurz fassen  konnte^^



Hoegaardener schrieb:


> Hm, ich habe mir eine Vive Pro geholt, 2nd hand und natürlich immer noch viel zu teuer. Und finde sie wahnsinnig gut. Warum? Als Brillenträger hat Vive Version 1 nie richtig bei mir gepasst. Die Vive Pro ist innen viel Größer und jetzt passt alles. Es war einfach ein muss (oder spezielle Glaeser anfertigen lassen, aber das waere noch teurer und hat 0 Verkaufswert). Ich bereue nichts, erst jetzt macht mir VR Spass.



Tja, mit einer Samsung Odyssey+ würde es wahrscheinlich noch mehr Spaß machen. Das Tracking ist zwar schlechter als bei Vive, aber dafür ist das Bild besser. Und Platz hat man dadrunter immer noch. Klar, die Vive Pro ist eine klasse Brille!! Aber für das Gebotene ist der Preis einfach zu hoch.


----------



## Birdy84 (4. Dezember 2018)

Hoegaardener schrieb:


> Hm, ich habe mir eine Vive Pro geholt, 2nd hand und natürlich immer noch viel zu teuer. Und finde sie wahnsinnig gut. Warum? Als Brillenträger hat Vive Version 1 nie richtig bei mir gepasst.


Man kann den Abstand zwischen Gesicht und Linsen einstellen. Das wusstest du, oder?


----------



## tandel (4. Dezember 2018)

Wow, viel Text, aber nett geschrieben, Danke!

Für mich als grundsätzlich interessierten/potentiellen Käufer etwas am Ziel vorbei. All die technischen Beschreibungen interessieren mich nicht so sehr, zumindest nicht als Teaser. 
Ich bekomme da eher den Eindruck, dass die Technik, die ideale Konfiguration, das Set-up wesentlicher Bestandteil der VR-Gesamterfahrung ist. 
Also so wie Autotuner vs. Car2Go Nutzer, beides hat mit Autos zu tun, aber im Grunde geht es um zwei ganz unterschiedliche Zielsetzungen.

Ich bin zur Zeit eher der Car2Go Nutzer im PC/Technik Bereich, bei mir muss es laufen, mehr nicht.
Was ich jetzt damit machen kann, ist wichtig.  Die Spiele habe ich mal durchgeklickt, bis auf die Simulationen spricht mich das leider nicht so wirklich an.
Was mich komplett irritiert: Was ist aus Skyrim und Fallout 4 VR geworden? Der Release ist ja nahezu verpufft. Ich interpretiere das als: Netter Showcase, schöne Geste, aber leider (noch) nicht tauglich für ein richtiges Spiel.

Half Life VR hört sich gut an. Leider hat Valve mich in dieser Hinsicht komplett abgerichtet, zu einem endlos geduldsamen Half Life Fan.
Ich kann warten, 5 Jahre, 10 Jahre, 20 Jahre, mich regt nichts mehr auf. Weder im positiven noch im negativen Sinne.

Daher ist die 4. Option meine:

Abwarten bis Half Life VR erscheint, dann noch mal abwarten, wie sich das alles entwickelt und dann werde ich mich mal nach einer Testmöglichkeit umsehen und dann erst werde ich einen Kauf in Erwägung ziehen und mir konkrete Modelle ansehen.


----------



## Birdy84 (4. Dezember 2018)

tandel schrieb:


> Ich bin zur Zeit eher der Car2Go Nutzer im PC/Technik Bereich, bei mir muss es laufen, mehr nicht.


Dann solltest du aktuell lieber verzichten. Ein paar Dinge muss man sich schon aneignen, damit man vernünftig spielen kann. Das fängt beim grundsätzlichen Aufstellen der Hardware an und hört beim Konfigurieren der Systemsoftware (z.B. Steam VR) und natürlich der Spiele selbst auf.


----------



## dekay55 (5. Dezember 2018)

Der Text ist mir nicht Objektiv genug, und daher wird es wie ein einziger großer Werbetext, auch wird gar nicht auf die Technik eingegangen was wiederum dafür sorgt das es eher wie nen hochgepushter Werbetext sich liest.  Im Grunde könnte das auch von nem MediaMarkt Mitarbeiter sein der persönlich so von dem Ding fasziniert ist das er dir es unbedingt andrehen muss. 

Ich Persönlich setze da lieber auf die Original Hololens Technik die vor 10 Jahren Entwickelt wurde in Kombination mit einer C.A.V.E, Da gibts zwar bei weiten nicht so viel Games die damit funktionieren aber das Brauchs auch nicht da der Hauptaugenmerk von VR und Augmentet und Immersive Reality nie bei Games lag sondern in reinen Simulationen, aber auch vollkommen egal, wer einmal in ner C.A.V.E gezockt hat auch vollkommen ohne 3D oder Virtual Reality Brille merkt schon recht schnell das es garnicht so ne Brille brauch um in die Immersive Reality abzutauchen, dazu noch bisschen Augmentet Reality alles ist perfekt. Der vorteil bei dem System ist das man keine Displays vor den Augen hängen hat, das Sichtfeld nicht eingeschränkt ist und dadurch eigentlich schon Besser ist als ne VR Brille, denn man bewegt sich Tatsächlich im Bild und bekommt das nicht vorgegaukelt wie bei ner Brille. Deswegen wird das System auch Liebevoll HoloDeck 2.0 genannt weil es Tatsächlich wie das Holodeck bei Star Trek ist aggiert, nur mit dem unterschied das man keine Objekte Physisch anfassen kann.


----------



## PCGH_Torsten (5. Dezember 2018)

Zum Teil ist der Text auch fehlerhaft. Die erste Lighthouse-Generation unterstützt beispielsweise keine dritte Basisstation und 2.0 gibt es nur mit/für die Vive Pro.


----------



## Zubunapy (7. Dezember 2018)

Okay, dass Lighthouse 1 nur 2 Sensoren unterstütze wusste ich nicht. Dafür schon einmal danke. Und die Basisstationen 2.0 sind nicht abwärtskompatibel? Man merkt, ich hatte nie eine Vive^^ Aber eines weiß ich dennoch mit Sicherheit: Die Lighthouse-Boxen werden von vielen kommenden Headsets unterstützt. Die Oculus-Sensoren hingegen werden wohl nicht einmal den hauseigenen Nachfolger unterstützen. Dieser wird nach aktuellem Stand auf Inside-Out-Tracking setzen und somit auf externe Sensoren verzichten.
Danke für den Hinweis, Torsten 

An jene, die es immer noch für einen Werbe-Text halten: Ich KANN es nicht objektiv schreiben^^ Ich bin von VR restlos begeistert und werde es weiterhin empfehlen und genießen. Natürlich läuft nicht alles perfekt! Natürlich ist nicht jedes Spiel gut! Natürlich ist es teuer! Aber es macht in vielen Spielen unglaublich viel Laune! Und mit der Odyssey ist eben ein fantastisches Headset erschienen, welches das aktuell beste Bild liefert. Für mehr Immersion muss man auf deutlich teurere Headsets warten und sparen.

Edit: Ich habe jetzt mal den Text entsprechend geändert. Allerdings habe ich keine Passage gefunden, wo ich Lighthouse 2.0 erwähnt hätte. Ich sprach nur von VR 2.0. Damit meine ich die größere Immersion durch größeres FOV und höhere Auflösung. Ob die Pimax 5k+/ 8k und die StarVR One auf Lighthouse 2.0 setzen werden, weiß ich nicht. Allerdings wird die Valve-Brille wohl mit eigenen neuen Sensoren daher kommen, aber mit Lighthouse kompatibel sein. Alles andere wäre auch albern! Lighthouse ist Steam-VR und von Valve!


----------



## Keyborder (7. Dezember 2018)

> Man merkt, ich hatte nie eine Vive


Eigene Erfahrungen also? 
Deine Begeisterung in Ehren, es kommt aber heftig wie Werbung rüber. Klingt zumindest besser als Fangetuhe...
Bin ja auch von VR angetan und werde iwan sicher auch eine holen.
Solche Texte lassen mich aber eher ab. Liegt wohl auch daran, dass ich nicht immer alles sofort haben muss. 
Für mich klingt das alles eher wie der Versuch den VR-Markt nicht absterben zu lassen. Wie auch immer ist das alles andere als Ehrlich, weswegen ich mich zu Wort gemeldet habe. 

Meine Meinung? (auch wenn ich bisher nur die Rift gespielt habe) Kauft euch ne Vive oder wartet ab bis Valve seine fertig hat. Warum? Weil ein (mir zumindest wichtiges) Kriterium die AGB samt Datenschutzbestimmungen sind.
Verkauft euch doch nicht alle wie Daten-H*ust  Furchtbar für wie billig man sich verkauft und dafür noch ein Schweine Geld hinlegt. Verzeiht die (nicht beleidigend gemeinte) Formulierung, möchte nur zum Ausdruck bringen, dass so lange man darüber weg sieht, kann es nur schlimmer werden. 
Die Rift ist echt die letzte die man sich zulegen sollte.


----------



## Zubunapy (8. Dezember 2018)

Keyborder schrieb:


> Eigene Erfahrungen also?



Ja, eigene Erfahrungen mit Rift/ Pimax 4k und Samsung Odyssey+. Wenn man eine 2080 kauft, sagen wir von MSI, muss man dann auch alle anderen kaufen, um sagen zu können, dass die MSI gegenüber der Konkurrenz Nachteile hat? Es gibt für die Vive nun einmal das größere Angebot an Zubehör. Für sich genommen finde ich die Rift deutlich angenehmer, weil ich die Vive-Kontroller nicht mag. Die habe ich schon in der Hand gehalten und mit ihnen gespielt. Ich habe sie nur nie besessen.

Ich wüsste auch gerne, wo es sich wie Werbung liest, damit ich es streichen bzw. überarbeiten kann. Aber wie immer können nur die Redakteure konstruktive Kritik geben. 

Wenn du tatsächlich irgendwann eine VR-Brille haben willst: Es gäbe noch die PSVR, die wohl geil sein soll. Für mich kommt sie nicht in Frage, weil ich keine PS4 habe und nicht extra für zwei Spiele eine kaufen will. Aber das Spieleangebot soll ja richtig gut sein. Aber das ist nur Hörensagen. Außer ein paar Let´s Plays von Resident Evil 7 VR habe ich nichts von PSVR mitbekommen. Aber laut einigen Tests hat die PSVR dank Anti-SDE mit eines der besten Displays, auch wenn die Auflösung geringer ist.


----------



## dekay55 (8. Dezember 2018)

Was mich eben explizit stört ist die Tatsache das keinerlei Technische Hintergründe dabei stehen. Paar Fakten. Bisschen Tiefer in die Materie von VR eingehen. Es gibt noch weitere Möglichkeiten in die VR einzutauchen wenn auch weitaus Teurer, Technisch viel Komplexer aber dafür auch weitaus realistischer.
HoloLens ist daraus entsprungen. 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Keyborder (9. Dezember 2018)

> Für sich genommen finde ich die Rift deutlich angenehmer, weil ich die Vive-Kontroller nicht mag.



Ich hatte die von der Vive noch nicht in der Hand, was aber auch nicht nötig ist.
Ein Grund warum ich die Vive nicht kaufe ist der Controller (und der Preis könnte humaner werden).

Die Rift kauf ich nicht, obwohl die Drücker der Hammer sind. Ich lasse mich nicht mitreissen und zwar "nur", weil mir die AGB nicht passt.
Was eines der wichtigsten Kriterie für mich ist.
Missfallen mir die Nutzungsbestimmungen ist all der geile scheiss für mich nicht mehr als Schall u. Rauch!
Kein Hype, kein nix entfacht dabei. So einfach kann es ein.



> Für mich kommt sie nicht in Frage, weil ich keine PS4 habe und nicht extra für zwei Spiele eine kaufen will



Von Exklusiv Titeln halte ich nicht viel. Soclhe Geschäftsmodelle reissen mich nicht mit. Spiele nur am PC und fahr nicht hoch, obwohl es mir zusagen könnte, wenn eben andere Parameter für mich nicht in Frage kommen.

Mir gefällt als Beispiel Robo Recal wirklich ganz gut, doch wenn es nicht nativ für andere Konfigurationen wie zB der Vive (mit besseren Controllern) oder zB der kommenden VR von Valve erscheint, verkrafte ich das schmerzfrei darauf zu verzichten.
Für die Vive fehlt mir aber der passende Controller und auf Valves Version muss man warten.

Ich finde keine Gründe warum ich "genau JETZT" ein VR-Headset holen sollte. Um anderer Begeisterung zu fördern? Was hab ich bei den Kinderschuhen und üppigen Preisen davon? Da les ich mir lieber Datenblätter durch, wenn ich nach der AGB überhaupt noch gewillt dazu bin^^ 
Unter Voraussetzungen absurter AGB und befremdliches kann der VR-Markt meinetwegen gerne verschwinden.


----------



## Zubunapy (9. Dezember 2018)

Kleine Anmerkung für Keyborder: Man kann jedes Vive-Spiel auf der Rift und (beinahe) jedes Rift-Spiel auf der Vive spielen (oder einer WMR). Die Rift kann das nativ, die Vive (und WMR) braucht das Tool "revive". 

Die Begründung mit den AGB kann ich jedoch nachvollziehen. Die haben mich damals auch zu etwas längerem Grübeln überredet. 

PS: VR ist nicht tot! Die Verkaufszahlen sprechen aktuell total dagegen. Zumal aktuell täglich 1,5 (ich liebe Statistiken) neue Entwicklerstudios für VR-Inhalte gegründet werden.

Anmerkung für dekay55: Die Hololens ist eine Augmented Reallyty Brille, also ganz andere Technik. Die Immersion ist eine andere und das FOV aktuell noch extrem begrenzt. Ob sich das jemals im Spieler-Bereich ansiedeln wird, bezweifle ich doch arg. Aber für die Medizin, für Architekten usw sind die Teile natürlich genial! Aber bitte nicht VR und AR durcheinanderwürfeln! Auch wenn es für Außenstehende ziemlich ähnlich wirkt, liegen doch Welten zwischen der virtuellen und der erweiterten Realität


----------



## Keyborder (9. Dezember 2018)

> Die Begründung mit den AGB kann ich jedoch nachvollziehen. Die haben mich damals auch zu etwas längerem Grübeln überredet.



Für mich stellt sich da nicht die Frage wie lange ich durchhalten werde. 

Als EA damals mit dem Client daher kam habe ich verzichtet. Über ein Jahr, bis sie den Clienten und die AGB angepasst hatten. Seit her Spiele ich so gut wie keine Spiele mehr von denen und der Client läuft auch so selten... vor über 2 Jahren ca das letzte mal genutzt. 
Bei mir bewirkt es eben eher das Gegenteil.


----------



## dekay55 (9. Dezember 2018)

Das HoloLens ne Augment Reality ist, das ist mir schon klar. Aber die HoloLens ist nur eine "weiter" Entwicklung für den Kommerziellen Markt, mir geht´s aber nicht um die HoloLens, sondern um die Ursprungstechnik, eine C.A.V.E.  
Du hast schon recht es liegen Welten dazwischen, einfach aus dem Grund das ne C.A.V.E einen wirklich in eine andere Welt eintauchen lässt und es keine FOV Begrenzung gibt, das Immersion Gefühl ist viel intensiver.
 C.A.V.E wird eben auch in insider kreisen "HoloDeck 2.0" genannt, eigentlich der Inbegriff einer Virtual Reality, auf dem Gebiet forsche ich schon seit einigen Jahren ( mit Pausen ) vielleicht ist das eben auch der Grund warum mir einfach viel zu wenig Technische Informationen in dem Thread zu finden waren als das er irgendwie groß Informativ wäre und zu nem Kauf anregen könnte. 
Bei spielen siedelt sich das ganze nur sehr schwer an, das erste Game das zu 100% voll VR Kombatibel war und in einer C.A.V.E lief war oder ist Quake 3 VR, Ansonst gibt einige Simulatoren die man mit einigen Anpassungen tatsächlich voll VR Kompatibel sind, das wäre z.b Lock ON, vorallem DSC Black Shark hats auf die spitze getrieben. ARMA 3 ist mit Änderungen Lauffähig. Aber selbst ohne das nen Game Kompatibel ist kann man bei Ego Shootern z.b sehr gut Tricksen in dem man das FOV anpasst und div Bildanpassungen annimmt ( allerdings nur machbar mit Nvidia Quadro Treibern) Das ist dann zwar kein VR aber das Immersion Gefühl ist so extrem das einem das Hirn schon sehr sehr viel vorgegaukelt, und das so ziemlich komplett ohne Augment Reality Anteile. 

Wie gesagt ich rede hier gar nicht von HoloLens zumindest nicht von dem HoloLens was ihr kennt, sondern von dem Ursprung von HoloLens und der liegt zurück in den C.A.V.E und den Powerwalls, und das ist ein intensiveres VR als jenes mit den Brillen weil man je nach Technik den ganzen Körper in die Welt implementiert, ohne das man nen Controller in der Hand hat oder nen Display auf der Nase. Das einzige was man auf dem Kopf hat ist die Spezial 3D Brille die Ähnlichkeiten mit einer Shutterbrille hat aber eine etwas andere Technik nutzt. 

Wie gesagt das ist eine Weitere Möglichkeit mit der Virtual Reality, auch wenn sie leider Gottes vermutlich für alle Ewigkeiten Verwehrt sein wird für den Normal User ( da kann man sich bei BARCO, Sony, und Dolby Laboratory bedanken )


----------



## Zubunapy (10. Dezember 2018)

Kleiner Tipp: Die Lenovo Explorer (eine Windows Mixed Reallity Brille mit guten Controllern und Auflösung 1440*1440 pro Auge) gibt es aktuell für 150€ bei Amazon. Angebot gilt leider nur heute. Wer also Interesse hat und nicht viel Geld ausgeben will, kann mit dieser wirklich guten Brille VR ausprobieren.

Edit: Wer kein Bluetooth onboard hat, braucht einen passenden Empfänger für den PC. Ich verlinke mal einen: Asus USB-BT400 Nano Bluetooth Stick: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehoer


----------



## 0-8-15 (4. Januar 2019)

Die Medion Erazer X1000 MR ist für 199€ bei Medion verfügbar, 178,81€ war der Silvesterbonus.
Vergleich: Produktvergleich Medion Erazer X1000 MR, Lenovo Explorer, Acer Windows Mixed Reality Headset AH101, HP VR1000-100nn Windows Mixed Reality Headset, Dell Visor VR118 inkl. Controller, ASUS Windows Mixed Reality Headset HC102 Geizhals Deutschland


----------

